# Écrans : connecteur ADC / DVI / VGA



## rosebud (17 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,

Je m'interroge sur la perennité du connecteur ADC d'Apple, après l'abandon du connecteur DVI présent sur les premiers G4, et qui est pourtant un standard de l'industrie.
Si j'achète un écran 15' LCD Apple, qui me dit que les futurs mac ne seront pas revenus au standard  DVI et dans ce cas je ne pourrai plus brancher cet écran ?

Les "innovations" Apple c'est bien beau mais quand c'est fait dans son coin, je doute...

Pensez-vous qu'il est préférable d'acheter un écran LCD non Apple avec une bonne vieille prise VGA ?

merci.


----------



## rosebud (17 Mars 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Dans l'optique d'un achat d'un nouveau G4 et d'une écran LCD, si j'achète un écran non Apple, je ne peux le brancher qu'en SVGA : 
- une connexion DVI vers ADC n'est pas possible
- et je ne vois pas d'écrans 15' LCD à la norme DVI sur le marché.
Bref : le choix se résume au 15' LCD Apple en ADC ou à un autre écran mais en SVGA. Dommage.


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mars 2001)

Ben si justement. Je recommence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Seuls les moniteurs Apple possedent la connectique ADC. L'adaptateur permet de brancher un écran DVI sur un Mac equipé ADC, pas l'inverse! Donc si tu veux être tranquille et avoir plus de choix, prend un moniteur DVI que tu pourras brancher sur n'importe quel ordinateur DVI ou ADC.
Les nouveaux écrans TFT d' IIyama disposent maintenant d'une entrée DVI http://www.iiyama.fr 
C'est plus clair? Bon courage...

[Ce message a été modifié par MarcMame (edited 17 Mars 2001).]


----------



## rosebud (18 Mars 2001)

Ah ouiiiii ok Le connecteur qui existe c'est trompeur (ADC to DVI connector cable) : un ancien écran Apple en DVI peut se brancher sur les nouveaux macs en ADC.

quelqu'un connaît-il des écrans en DVI ? (juste pour pouvoir comparer)

Je suis allé voir IIyama mais leur site est plus ou moins en travaux, je n'ai pas vu de moniteur (dans la série TXA) avec une connxion DVI...

[Ce message a été modifié par rosebud (edited 17 Mars 2001).]


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mars 2001)

Faut tout te macher le boulot toi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Clique sur les nouveaux ecrans 17" de la rubrique "actualité"


----------



## rosebud (18 Mars 2001)

Ben en 17 pouces ok mais c'est au delà de mon budget  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Existe-t-il des écrans LCD 15 pouces avec une entrée numérique DVI, équivalent au 15' d'Apple en ADC ?


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mars 2001)

Désolé mais là je sèche...


----------



## rosebud (18 Mars 2001)

Merci de m'avoir répondu en tout cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mars 2001)

A ma connaissance, il existe des adaptateurs DVI vers ADC et le signal numerique video transporté est du même format, donc normalement quelque soit ton choix tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir et même pouvoir acheter un ecran au format DVI non-apple et pouvoir le brancher sur un Mac au format ADC. 
La grosse difference entre les 2 formats, à part le connecteur, se limite au fait que l'ADC transporte dans le même cable l'alimentation de l'écran et un port USB, que tu devras cabler en plus si tu branches un moniteur DVI.
Qualitativement, le DVI/ADC est supérieur à une connexion SVGA.
Belkin propose cet adaptateur disponible sur l'AppleStore : http://store.apple.com/0800-506363/WebObjects/francestore.woa/932/wo/DZBDe2oRMwIPULU9W1/1.3.0.3.29.13.0.1.0.1.3.1.1.0?32,28


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Mars 2001)

l'écran apple 15" tft est plutôt dans les prix moyens du marché, et vu sa qualité et son design, c'est celui que je choisirais (s'il ne doit être branché qu'à un des derniers macs évidemment)

[Ce message a été modifié par jeanba3000 (edited 19 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2001)

Et quand on a un vieux G3 blanc-bleu et qu'on veut y brancher un écran plat Apple 15", comment qu'on fait ?


----------



## MarcMame (22 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par black froggy:
*Et quand on a un vieux G3 blanc-bleu et qu'on veut y brancher un écran plat Apple 15", comment qu'on fait ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben on fait pas, puisqu'il faut une sortie ADC et que les cartes video avec ce port ne sont fabriqués que pour Apple qui ne les vends qu'avec un Mac neuf...


----------



## Jeko (22 Mars 2001)

Repris d'un post de Jo:

Le seul fabricant qui propose des cartes d'origine avec un connecteur ADC est Formac avec la ProFormance 4 (qu'on attend toujours depuis novembre).


----------



## rosebud (23 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par black froggy:
*Et quand on a un vieux G3 blanc-bleu et qu'on veut y brancher un écran plat Apple 15", comment qu'on fait ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux toujours acheter un écran plat mais pas un Apple, et tu le brancheras sur la sortie VGA du mac.


----------

